# Bacon Wrapped Sausage Fatty: Ham n' Cheddar



## orion3974 (Jan 14, 2017)

I am making Jeff's ham n cheddar bacon wrapped sausage today. Does anyone have any tips for crisping the bacon? Last one of these I made was rubbery.  Thanks!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 14, 2017)

If you pre-cook the bacon, just enough to get it partially done but still pliable, that will take care of your problem.

Also use the thinnest bacon you can buy.

Al


----------



## orion3974 (Jan 14, 2017)

I didn't think of that, darn it. I just put it in the smoker about 20 minutes ago. I'll try that next time.  If I put it in the oven afterwards for a few minutes  would that help?













image.jpeg



__ orion3974
__ Jan 14, 2017


















image.jpeg



__ orion3974
__ Jan 14, 2017


















image.jpeg



__ orion3974
__ Jan 14, 2017


----------



## tirador (Jan 14, 2017)

IMG_0880.JPG



__ tirador
__ Jan 14, 2017


----------



## orion3974 (Jan 14, 2017)

image.jpeg



__ orion3974
__ Jan 14, 2017


















image.jpeg



__ orion3974
__ Jan 14, 2017





Turned out pretty good.


----------



## redheelerdog (Jan 14, 2017)

Man alive Orion, I wish I was eating at your house tonight. - Points!


----------

